# Sick of watching the Fuzzy donut? Try MSI kombuster



## shevanel (Jan 27, 2010)

Download


nice fresh funny blue 3d MSI logo to stare at now.. Looks kinda cool though.. is based of furmark.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 27, 2010)

An MSI logo? This offends my retina. I await your apology.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah i hate MSI products too... but hell.. the render looks ok


----------



## chuck216 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmmm have they got one of those with a Sapphire logo?


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 28, 2010)

Ouch, it's at least twice as hard on FPS too, my little 8600GrandTurd is getting 11FPS in the OGL3


----------



## Goodman (Jan 28, 2010)

chuck216 said:


> Hmmm have they got one of those with a Sapphire logo?



I second that , it would be cool to see an Sapphire one


----------



## Zedicus (Jan 28, 2010)

MRCL said:


> An MSI logo? This offends my retina. I await your apology.



since the demise of abit, MSI is basically my new number one. but then i would run pcchips, ECS, or whatever before i ran an asuck (asus) board.

im diggin the MSI fuzz.


----------



## diesel700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for finding this. Am sick of the donut.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 1, 2010)

MRCL said:


> An MSI logo? This offends my retina. I await your apology.



sigged


----------



## Duffman (Feb 1, 2010)

Zedicus said:


> since the demise of abit,




Wow, I totally missed this happening.  Explains why I didn't see any when i was looking for my build.  I really liked the ABIT board I had


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 1, 2010)

I had an ABit AB9Pro, best mobo evar!


----------



## heky (Feb 1, 2010)

My Abit IP35 Pro rocks too.


----------



## Binge (Feb 1, 2010)

Why don't we have a test that uses fuzzy nuts?


----------



## Duffman (Feb 1, 2010)

heky said:


> My Abit IP35 Pro rocks too.




That's the one I had!


----------



## shevanel (Feb 1, 2010)

Binge said:


> Why don't we have a test that uses fuzzy nuts?



Maybe because no one would want to use it?  

i would get a  kick out of some FurBreasts though...


----------



## Duffman (Feb 1, 2010)

no one except Binge


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Maybe because no one would want to use it?
> 
> i would get a  kick out of some FurBreasts though...



bestiality isnt cool


----------



## Binge (Feb 1, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> bestiality isnt cool



VROOM VROOM


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 1, 2010)

wtf?


----------



## heky (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Cheeseball (Feb 2, 2010)

You fucker I was drinking milk at the time I saw that.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 2, 2010)

Duffman said:


> Wow, I totally missed this happening.  Explains why I didn't see any when i was looking for my build.  I really liked the ABIT board I had



Yep, Abit's lead engineer went to DFI.  He designed the 790GX-M2RS series for sure.  Anything AM2+ and beyond that guy designed. Forgot his name now.. :-(


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 2, 2010)

where is the milk now?


----------

